# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Cfare eshte Fotografia

## Elian70

Po e hap kete teme per te gjithe ata qe simpatizojne fotografine. Nuk jam fotograf por e kam pasion dhe hobi. Dua te di se cfare eshte per ju fotografia, si e konceptoni ate, thenie te ndryshme per fotografine, konkurset qe organizohen, pershtypje qe mund te kini per ndonje fotgrafi, teknika te reja apo te vjetra si dhe ballafaqime per keto teknika, perdorimi i programeve te ndryshme te post produksionit te imazheve, termat e fotografise ne gjuhe te huaja dhe ato ne shqip per nje fjalor me te paster ne gjuhen tone, shkollat apo kurset si dhe menyrat se si trajtohen keto aty, si edhe shume gjera te tjera qe mendoni apo simpatizoni per fotografine. Pra me pak fjale tema te kete te beje me tekniken, 
kulturen, historine e c'tju doje qejfi.





p.s. do i lutesha moderatoreve gjithnje brenda mundesive edhe pse mund te kete ofendime te mos i heqin vetem me kushtin qe keto te jene jo personale, por ofendime vetem nga ana "profesionale", pra te pranohet dhe "lufta".

----------


## Elian70

*Fotografia eshte imazhi i momentit, i pare me mendjen e nje artisti.*

----------


## EXODUS

Fotografia eshte nje lloj "komunikimi" me boten e jashtme, ne nje moment te caktuar. Eshte lidhja jone artificiale dhe e kushtezuar: me natyren, ngjarjet, njerezit dhe cdo gje tjeter perreth nesh.

----------

*Neteorm* (07-07-2018)

----------


## skender76

"Perjetesimi" i nje momenti te caktuar nepermjet obiektivit.

----------


## Prudence

Nje cast nga jeta

----------


## Elian70

_Thenie qe me pelqyen_

*Eshte nje iluzion qe fotografite behen me makine... behen me syte, me zemer, me mendje.  * Henri Cartier-Bresson...qe s'e njoh fare...

*Bota eshte me ngjyra, por realiteti eshte bardhe e zi.* Vim Venders...qe s'e njoh fare...

*Eshte art fotografia? Kush e di e kujt i plasi? Me pelqen.* Edward Weston...qe s'e njoh fare...

*Makina fotografike eshte nje pasqyre me memorie, por pa aftesi mendimi.* Nuk e mbaj mend...

*E cfare i intereson djalit tend fotografia qe s'ka asnje vlere????!!!!*....i tha gjitonia plakes sime...

----------


## zANë

Fare nuk e di :S
Kam plot foto,me pelqen te shof fotografi shume,por te marr aparatin dhe te beje foto shume rrall me ndodh.Edhe ateher kur i bej,nese nuk ma kujton ndonje qe mban aparatin ne duar apo te thote ndonje fjale spara me vjen te bej,nuk e di pse :S

Do te doja te dija cfare i nxit njerezit te shkrepin...?
Cfare mendojn ne ato momente para se ta shkrepin?Po me pas?...Sigurisht i kam zili kta njerez  :buzeqeshje:

----------

*Neteorm* (07-07-2018)

----------


## prishtina75

Fotografia eshte Arti te cili e dua shume.

----------


## Elian70

*Femra Fatale*

Disa thone se fotografia duhet te jete e patrukuar me fotoshop ku fotografi duhet te beje vetem punen e vet, disa jane te mendimit qe krahas fotografise te aplikohet edhe fotoshopi. Pra ca jane pro e ca jane kunder. Une jam per te dyja, por ne menyre sa me realiste dhe te moderuar. Pra te nderhyjme me fotoshop per t'i permiresuar gjerat egzistuese, por pa i ndryshuar ato. Mund te hiqen elemente te bezdisshme dhe kjo gjithnje me pelqimin e personit, pra te pranojme paksa kushtet dhe deshirat e personave qe fotografohen. Ne mediat, revistat, gazetat etj ka abuzim te madh me programin e fotoshopit. Gjithshka qe shohim eshte reale dhe nese modelet do i shihnim ne realitet do te ishte nje deluzion i madh sesa nje kenaqesi apo gezim apo ku ta di une. Fotografet na emocionojne me artin e tyre duke ditur te kapin bukurine e vertete, kurse ata qe i perpunojne me fotoshop (madje qe jane njekohesisht edhe fotografe) e dine se eshte nje pune me shume grafike se fotografike. Ai qe ben ritushime duhet te ule nivelin e rrudhave, duhet te shfaqe teksturen(apo poret) dhe jo ta beje si qeske apo si manikin. Persa u perekt flokeve ato duhen theksuar duke e rritur kontrastin dhe nderruar ngjyra dhe mjergulluar ne maksimum duke humbur detajet e tyre. Persa i perket ngjyrave te syve ketu shikoj cudira nga me te ndryshme, egzagjerime ne ngjyre duke i bere jeshile elektrike apo blu elektrike dhe qe kur printohen nuk del kurre kjo ngjyre elektrike dhe pastaj fotografet thone: pse? Nese une pyes 30 fotografe persa i perket problemit qe po trajtoj jam i sigurt qe te gjthe do te me japin 30 pergjigje te ndryshme. Edhe pse kemi tre lloj ritushimesh te bute, normal dhe agresiv fotografia duhet ti afrohet realitetit dhe te jete sa me e matyrshme. Nuk egziston makine fotografike ne bote qe te arrije te riprodhoje skenen si e percepton syri ne ate moment prandaj duhet te nderhyjme me fotoshop e jo fotoçop per t'ju afruar sa me shume realitetit, pa mjergullime te fandaksura, pa ngjyra te syve apo te buzeve elektrike, pa humbje detajesh ne floke etj. Padyshim imazhet qe "perpunohen" shume jane nje bumerang, e sapo kemi rastin qe t'i shohim keto femra ne realitet pa lyejrje, truke, makiazhe etj, papritur behen femra normale me meritat dhe difektet e tyre. Ne figure eshte Femra Fatale 25-35 vjecare, kurse ne realitet eshte mbi te 60-at, kemi dhe median d.m.th. nje Reviste dhe nje Flyer apo mund te bej c'te me doje qejfi.
_Morali:_
Femra, kurajo perfeksioni nuk egziston dhe ajo qe ka deshire te arrije nje perfeksion ideal mos te harroje se egziston gjithnje Fotoçopi apo kirurgjia estetike.



p.s. nese me duhej te flisja edhe per meshkujt keta po i nxjerrin si femrat me fotoshop......

----------


## symphony

Fotografia është art i gjallë figurativ. Atë e cilëson veshja karakteristike e imazheve figurative. Imazhet e shfaqura në të, i shërbejnë momentit, moment i cili udhëton bashkë me njerëzit nëpër shekuj.

----------


## PINK

> [I]
> 
> 
> *E cfare i intereson djalit tend fotografia qe s'ka asnje vlere????!!!!*....i tha gjitonia plakes sime...


 :pa dhembe:  . 

eksperimentin e fundit ama e kishe qare. very nice. 

fotografia eshte jete, frymarrje. Doni me? E lashe, se po m'kapi frymezimi, nuk ndaloj dot. lol

----------


## Elian70

*Si arrin te kuptosh qe nje imazh ka perfunduar?*
Pike se pari asnje imazh nuk perfundon kurre. Imazhi abandonohet pothuaj njesoj si personat me te cilet mbaron dialogu. E dyta eshte se ne njefare pike imazhi te perplaset ne fytyre, behet me i keq ne vend qe te permiresohet. Kjo do te thote se ndoshta doli ne pah e gjithe ajo qe duhej te dilte, por mund te perballesh me nje person tjeter qe per te njejtin imazh mund te arrije nje rezultat me te mire se i yti nepermjet nje rruge tjeter. Ka persona qe e mendojne kontrastin apo ngjyren ne menyre ndryshe nga jotja dhe rezultatet dalin ndryshe. E bukura ketu eshte se asnje nga keto eshte me e mira ne sensin absolut. Ne fund te fundit jane vete imazhet qe flasin e vendosin per ne. Per fat te keq imazhet jane shume kapricoze.

----------


## Elian70

*A jane e Bardha dhe e Zeza ngjyra?*

Po te pyesim nje fizikant ai do te thote: "e zeza nuk eshte ngjyre, e bardha eshte ngjyre"
Po te pyesim nje piktor ai do te thote: "e bardha eshte ngjyre, e zeza nuk eshte ngjyre"

Eshte e rendesishme te kuptojme konceptin e ngjyrave paresore te drites. Rregulla kryesore eshte se jane tre ngjyra qe nuk mund te prodhohen nga perzierja e ngjyrave te tjera. Ngjyrat e kuqe(red), jeshile(green) dhe blu(blue) njihen si ngjyra paresore te drites.

*Ngjyrat shtuese (Additive Color)* Shih Figuren 1

Ngjyrat shtuese pershkruajne menyren se si valet e drites kombinohen per te krijuar ngjyren. Ky sistem quhet shtues sepse fillon me te zezen d.m.th. pa drite. Nje burim drite, qe ka nje ngjyre te 
specifikuar, shton gjatesi vale te drites. Per te qene me te qarte imagjinoni sikur jeni ne nje dhome te erret pa drite dhe muret e dhomes jane te lyer me boje te zeze. Tani kemi tre prozhektore. Dime qe prozhektoret prodhojne drite te bardhe, pra i mendoni per nje moment se secilit i eshte vendosur nje ngjyre trasparente (qeske me ngjyre) perpara llambes, perkatesisht te kuqe, jeshile dhe blu. Ndezim per nje cast vetem njerin prozhektor, p.sh. ate te kuqin. Ne murin e zi te dhomes se erret do te shihet ngjyra e kuqe. Po keshtu do te ndodhe edhe me ngjyrat e tjera kur ndezim prozhektoret e tjere. Nese ne i perziejme keto ngjyra me njera-tjetren do te shohim se do te perftohen edhe tre ngjyra te tjera e verdha, magenta, e kaltra plus e bardha. Gjithsej do te kemi shtate ngjyra. Me kete sistem e bardha krijohet duke shtuar sasi te barabarta te kuqe, jeshile dhe blu. Ne mund të kombinojme këto drita me ngjyra per te marre ndonje ngjyre tjeter duke ndryshuar vlerat e tyre. Per shembull kur nje prozhektor nuk ka me ate ndricim te meparshem dhe dobesohet atehere do te perftohet nje ngjyre e re.
Ngjyrat primare te drites jane Red, Green, Blue. (e kuqe, jeshile, blu)
_Nga kjo del qe "e zeza nuk eshte ngjyre, e bardha eshte ngjyre"_



*Ngjyrat zbritese (Subtractive Color)* Shih Figuren 2

Ngjyrat zbritese pershkruajne menyren se si pigmentet (bojerat, ngjyrat natyrale etj.) reflektojne driten. Imagjinoni qe ne nje leter te bardhe jane disa bojera me ngjyra te ndryshme. Ne i shohim bojerat fale drites qe na rrethon. Kur nje drite e bardhe pershkon nje pigment, pigmenti perthith disa vale te drites dhe reflekton ato qe nuk i perthith dot, pra gjatesite e vales qe ajo reflekton eshte pikerisht ngjyra qe aktualisht po shohim. Kjo do te thote qe sistemi i ngjyrave zbritese  fillon me driten e bardhe e perbere nga gjatesi vale me ngjyra. Ngjyra qe shohim eshte drita e reflektuar me disa gjatesi vale te zbritura nga ajo ose e perthithur nga pigmenti. Ngjyrat paresore te printuesve qe perdorin bojera nuk jane me e kuqja, jeshilja dhe bluja, por jane tre te tjera: e kaltra, magenta dhe e verdha.
Po pse???!!!
Kur shikojme nje ngjyre te kuqe ne fleten e bardhe, e kuqja pasqyron ngjyren e kuqe dhe bllokon dy ngjyrat e tjera paresore (jeshilen dhe blune). E njejta gje ndodh edhe me dy ngjyrat e tjera paresore jeshilen dhe blune. Por c'duhet te bejme per te patur nje ngjyre Yellow ne imazh? Dime qe e kuqe plus jeshile na jep te verdhen (Shih Figuren 1). Si mund te përziej ngjyrat paresore per te prodhuar te verdhen? Supozojme te përpiqemi të përziejme ngjyrën e kuqe me jeshilen. Cfare ndodh? E pra, në fakt, ne marrim te zezen. Pse? Sepse e kuqja reflekton vetem te kuqe dhe jo jeshilen dhe anasjelltas. Vendosi ato së bashku dhe asgjë nuk pasqyrohet, vetem e zeze (blacK).
Kështu që për printim, ne kemi nevojë për ngjyrat që bllokojnë vetëm njëren dhe te pasqyrojnë dy ngjyrat e tjera kryesore. Keto ngjyra quhen e kalter, magenta, e verdhe (Cyan, Magenta, Yellow). Qe tani e tutje do te perdor termat anglisht.
Keto jane ngjyrat e kunderta perkatesisht te Red, Green dhe Blu. Cyan bllokon Red dhe reflekton dy ngjyrat e tjera. Keshtu edhe me Magenta dhe Yellow. Po te perziejme Cyan dhe Magenta krijohet nje ngjyre qe bllokon Red dhe Green, duke reflektuar vetem Blu. Keshtu qe idealisht jemi ne rregull, por fatkeqesisht ngjyrat nuk jane perfekte si dritat. Tani per tani duam te dime se per gjithe proceset e printimit shtojme nje ngjyre tjeter Black(K), për shkak të natyrës ndotur te C, M dhe Y. Ne realitet nga perzierja e tre ngjyrave C, M dhe Y duhej te prodhohej Black, por prodhohet nje ngjyre geshtenje e erret dhe per kete eshte shtuar ngjyra e zeze. Keshtu CMYK eshte modeli i ngjyrave per printerat. Nga kjo del qe "e bardha eshte ngjyre, e zeza nuk eshte ngjyre"
Nuk mund te perzihet e bardha per te krijuar ngjyra te tjera, pasi e bardhe konsiderohet letra, apo tela e piktures. E zeza eshte ngjyre pasi perzierja e te tre ngryrave paresore nuk e ralizojne ne realitet kete ngjyre, pra eshte e nevojshme ngjyra e zeze egzistuese.

*Ngjyrat e ambientit*

Nga fizika dime se e zeza nuk eshte ngjyre pasi i perthith te gjitha ngjyrat vizive te spektrit dhe nuk reflekton asnje ngjyre ne sistemin tone viziv. Nese shohim nje macok te zi themi se e zeza eshte ngjyre. Nje macok i zi mund te duket i zi, por vetem teknikisht, pasi ai reflekton akoma pak drite. Keshtu qe macoku ka shume pak ngjyre.
E bardha eshte ngjyre, sepse reflekton te gjitha ngjyrat vizive te spektrit ne sistemin tone viziv.

----------


## broken_smile

kristalizim ne forme vizive te nje perceptimi prej realitetit... por nese shkoj pertej vizives, aty mund te gjej edhe pak nga esenca e shpirtit te autorit...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Elian70

> kristalizim ne forme vizive te nje perceptimi prej realitetit... por nese shkoj pertej vizives, aty mund te gjej edhe pak nga esenca e shpirtit te autorit...


...mos ke bere ndonje nderhyrje kirurgjikale?????!!!!... dhe ne s'dime gje? :ngerdheshje:

----------


## broken_smile

> ...mos ke bere ndonje nderhyrje kirurgjikale?????!!!!... dhe ne s'dime gje?


ehh deformacion profesional, c'te besh... besoj se me falet :-D

----------


## Meriamun

Fotografia eshte nje cast i perjetesuar. I vetmi art i cili i mban frymen kohes. Me pelqen si ide.

----------


## Elian70

Ide per ndertimin e fotografise

Per shume persona fotografia eshte vetem "shkrepje", eshte sikur shkon per gjah dhe gjuan cdo gje qe te del perpara. Me pas hedh gjahun ne krahe dhe shkon ne shtepi. Pra te themi qe mjaft te kesh mjetet e nevojshme, qetesine e duhur dhe je i "bindur" se rezultati do te jete i larte. 
Por a eshte gjithnje keshtu???!!!
Edhe une me pare e mendoja keshtu, por po shikoja se nuk po kthehesha me me nje "gjah" te mire. Atehere mendova dhe vendosa qe te shpresoja te fati nuk me ndihmonte me. Me pas mendova se ndoshta nese mund te perpunoj nje ide e me vone ta "ndertoj" kete ide do te ishte me mire se me pare. Por eshte e natyrshme se ne rast do te kem ndonjehere edhe fat nuk eshte se do e le pas dore. Ne fotografi duhet talent me shume fytyra, sepse sic thashe nese flasim per ide nenkuptojme edhe per nje cike fantazi, "gjenialitet" qe per fat te keq nuk mund t'jua shpjegoj se si lindin e si zhvillohen pasi eshte nje dhunti qe e kane te gjithe sipas menyres se tyre, por qe jemi ne qe duhet ta nxjerrim ne pah.
Le te marrim nje shembull.
Nese mendojme se pse Tedi Papavrami eshte aq i zoti ne violine? (preferoj shembuj shqiptare)
Disa mund te mendojne se ka patur nje mesues te mire apo nje violine te mire... ndoshta po, ndoshta jo. Mjeshteria dhe vegla nuk e bejne kurre talentin. Une jam i bindur se dhe me nje violine te keqe apo te demtuar do t'ja arrinte te bente ate qe po ben, ndoshta me pak me shume kohe dhe aftesia e talenti i tij me ne fund do te dilnin ne pah. Talentin e kishte brenda dhe hilja ishte qe ta nxirte ne pah. Tedi s'ka lindur me violine, por kur fillon te luaj me violine shperthen gjithe fantazia e tij.
Me falni per krahasimin, por ajo qe dua te them eshte se lini imagjinaten te shpertheje dhe mbi te gjitha duke e bere me kenaqesi. Atehere nisemi nga nje ide... cfare duam te fotografojme? Para ca 
vitesh po beja nje pune qe me hapi syte mbi nje koncept qe se kisha menduar me pare: duke fshehur pjese te subjektit, fotografova vetem nje dore te nje femije qe po varej ne tavoline. Rezultati: kush shikon, lexon me imagjinaten e tij duke eleminuar banalitetet e "teperta" fotografike. Mendova gjate mbi kete dhe me pas fillova te parashikoja per nje zgjidhje tjeter qe te me conte ne te njejten gjatesi vale: po te fshehim te gjithe objektin? Duke perdorur detajet dhe vendin, imagjinata e atij qe vezhgon duhet perforcuar patjeter per ca gjera. Kush sheh me interes nje imazh duhet te jete terhequr nga kurioziteti, syte shikojne dhe mendja duhet te perpunoje mendimin, pra s'duhet te bejme gje tjeter vecse te "bezdisim" mendjen. 
Cfare????
Dy fotografe fotografojne nje lypes ne buze te rruges. Njeri fotografon te gjithe lypesin dhe tjetri fotografon vetem dy duart. Fotografi i pare kapi lypesin duke lypur. Fotografi i dyte ka kapur mengat 
e palara te kemishes, nje ore te vjeter ne kycin e dores, doren tjeter te kthyer nga lart edhe kjo e palare.
Shkrepja e pare paraqet nje lypes, pra te varferin.
Shkrepja e dyte paraqet varferine.
E kuptoni ndryshimin?
Ajo qe duhet te fotografojme eshte koncepti. Padyshim se po te fotografonim edhe fytyren e lypsit mund te marrim edhe ndonje lloj aspekti si vuajtja, turpi, indiferenca, inati apo sens abandonimi. Por mbi kete do te hapej nje debat mbi etiken dhe privatesine, megjithese te gjithe e kemi bere nje gje te tille. S'jam une te gjykoj kush eshte e mire apo e gabuar, por ajo qe dua te shpreh eshte qe jo gjithnje duhet te shpresojme ne nje plan te pare, por mjafton edhe nje plan i dyte qe mund te marrim rezultate shume te mira. Ka dhe shume shembuj te tjere:
Politikani? Mjafton nje leter qe lexon.
Plakat? Mjafton nje centro apo punim me shtiza.
Gjumashet? Mjafton nje pjese kur dridhen buzet, kur gerhasin. Ka raste qe kur bejne sikur flene, por kjo nuk vlen per disa.
Ndonjehere nje gjest i vogel fsheh nje histori te tere. Para ca kohesh po shikoja nje foto te vjeter ku nje grua veshur me te zeza ecte me syte e ulur e koken poshte nga njera ane e rruges. Syte e ulur mund te mos thone gje per disa, por per mua ne ate shkrepje ishte nje tradite qe femrat nuk duhet te shihnin apo te degjonin te tjeret kur dilnin ne rruge. Kjo menyre ndrojtjeje ishte menyre pelqimi apo injorimi per ate qe mund te ish i interesuar. Por nese kjo grua do te ishte e vetedijshme per fotografimin e saj atehere kjo do te ishte dicka tjeter qe e quajme kostume, zakone, menyre jetese, pasuri etj. Por edhe ngjyra e veshjes prezanton ate qe per grate e asaj kohe do te thoshte zi ne kohet tona femrat i veshin per mbremjet.
Keto qe po shkruaj dhe ato qe besoj se do shkruaj eshte se ajo qe mendoj eshte se fotografia nuk eshte vetem nje imazh i bukur, por duhet te jete dhe nje stil jetese, nje menyre te menduari qe shkon tej nje dukjeje te thjeshte. Nese arrijme te germojme brenda nesh mund te zbulojme aspekte qe kurre nuk mendonim ti kishim. Nese ju shkruaj per ndertimin fotografik, nuk do te thote se imazhet duhet te kene te bejne me ndertime, por nese e bejme ta bejme art. Duhet te jemi te afte si ne ndertimin e fotografise edhe ne realitet duke llogaritur te gjitha detajet dhe te shfrytezojme fantazine tone.

p.s. shume kohe me pare i thashe nje fotografi se nese une shkrep 100 apo 1000 foto te te njejtit subjekt do me dale edhe mua dicka e "mire". ai me tha: per mua mjafton vetem nje shkrepje. une sot i them: s'kam me nevoje ta shkrep fare, me mjafton shkrepja e trurit!

----------


## EXODUS

> Gjumashet? Mjafton nje pjese kur dridhen buzet, kur gerhasin...


  :uahaha:  kjo po, eshte origjinale! s'kishe ndonje ilustrim akoma me specifik?!





> Keto qe po shkruaj dhe ato qe besoj se do shkruaj eshte se ajo qe mendoj eshte se fotografia nuk eshte vetem nje imazh i bukur, por duhet te jete dhe nje stil jetese, nje menyre te menduari qe shkon tej nje dukjeje te thjeshte. Nese arrijme te germojme brenda nesh mund te zbulojme aspekte qe kurre nuk mendonim ti kishim.


Do te thuash ka te beje deri diku me individualizem, lloj/forme shprehjeje personale...ose nje lloj rikrijim i joni "i brendshem" i se jashtmes? Pse jo?! E jashtmja per ne do te mbetet gjithmone enigme, sado te na duket se na jane mesuar/praktikuar syte me te njejtat objekte/hapesire etj; sa dime/shohim - e sa e sa, nuk dijme!!  :shkelje syri:  Te parit(shqisa) eshte element shume i nenvleresuar, mendoj une! Fotografia, kompeson jo keq!

----------


## Elian70

[QUOTE=EXODUS;3700691]
Do te thuash ka te beje deri diku me individualizem, lloj/forme shprehjeje personale...ose nje lloj rikrijim i joni "i brendshem" i se jashtmes? QUOTE]

Te gjithe kemi kopjuar e imituar, por po nuk u krijua personaliteti ne cdo gje qe bejme atehere eshte e kote. Pra vjen nje moment qe distancohemi dhe krijojme e shkrepim ate qe vleresojme.

Nga ky koment me lindi nje pyetje:
*Kush quhet fotograf, apo pse shume e quajne veten fotografe*? A mund te quhet fotograf nje qe ka nje studio apo nje laborator apo mjete shume te shtrenjta? (vazhdim i pyetjes se pare)

p.s. edhe une kam pare shume qe e quajne veten fotograf, por qe s'ja shkrepin gjekundi dhe jane te bindur ne veten e tyre. A eshte ky nje lloj personaliteti?

----------

